# why hasnt...



## Watson (Sep 29, 2018)

why hasn't this dead shit place been buried already? its stinking up the internet!


----------



## Watson (Sep 29, 2018)

I see robo skank Mindy is back....
My old mate Charley is still fighting the establishment...
The establishment still don't give a fuck....
Azza was actually arrested, as in for real for swearing at and threatening a 15yr old female shop keeper, story didn't way why because she is under age....
LittleWing is still fucken ugly, old as the bread at the last supper and desperate for any male attention that she doesn't have to pay for....
SFW is still a short wog....
OTG still masturbates to his own prolapsed arsehole in the mirror (prolapse was from stripping in gay clubs....you can guess the rest)
Reddog might or might not be getting errections, depending on his TRT

Keeping this place going is like buying shares in a DVD store...GICH!


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey bro, I hope you're doing ok..  I saw this game last night, basketball against you Aussie boys..  lol  good to hear from you ..                         Full Highlights 76ers vs Melbourne United 2018 NBA Preseason..

https://youtu.be/rm9tg27a7m0

​


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 1, 2018)

Watson said:


> I see robo skank Mindy is back....
> My old mate Charley is still fighting the establishment...
> The establishment still don't give a fuck....
> Azza was actually arrested, as in for real for swearing at and threatening a 15yr old female shop keeper, story didn't way why because she is under age....
> ...


did azza really get arrested?


----------



## charley (Oct 1, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> did azza really get arrested?




.. do you remember Tall Paul,? well he changed his avi to Watson..   it doesn't surprise me about Azza..


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 1, 2018)

charley said:


> .. do you remember Tall Paul,? well he changed his avi to Watson..   it doesn't surprise me about Azza..


I know paul is watson, I also remember we all told him to chill out on his constant bashing of azza, not that we like azza but it was getting tiring much like your trumps threads. I can picture that being true tho cause azza said he was a mall cop with ptsd that why I was asking


----------



## charley (Oct 1, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> I know paul is watson, I also remember we all told him to chill out on his constant bashing of azza, not that we like azza but it was getting tiring much like your trumps threads. I can picture that being true tho cause azza said he was a mall cop with ptsd that why I was asking[/QUOT
> 
> there were always rumors about Azza,, but really, who knows ??  something about a nurse he mishandled as a EMT worker, some such shit.. it was always vague..  & people calling him a pedo, but I don't know..     ..


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 1, 2018)

charley said:


> heckler7 said:
> 
> 
> > I know paul is watson, I also remember we all told him to chill out on his constant bashing of azza, not that we like azza but it was getting tiring much like your trumps threads. I can picture that being true tho cause azza said he was a mall cop with ptsd that why I was asking[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2018)

Watson said:


> why hasn't this dead shit place been buried already? its stinking up the internet!


----------



## charley (Oct 3, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> I know paul is watson, I also remember we all told him to chill out on his constant bashing of azza, not that we like azza but it was getting tiring much like your trumps threads. I can picture that being true tho cause azza said he was a mall cop with ptsd that why I was asking



I thought you loved my trumpski posts ??       ..


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 3, 2018)

charley said:


> I thought you loved my trumpski posts ??       ..


I prefer tits and ass, trump news hasnt changed in 2 years


----------



## charley (Oct 3, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> I prefer tits and ass, trump news hasnt changed in 2 years




it will change soon...  I am posting some ' T&A '... but nobody seems to notice..


----------

